#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: ریکاوری

## عصرنو

سلام خدمت اساتید لطفا راهنمایی کنید یه فایل صوتی توی کامپیوترم پاک کرده بودم که بهش احتیاج دارم ولی وقتی ریکاوریش میکنم فقط پوشه و نام خالیه فلیل میاد و حجمش صفره چیکار کنم خیلی بهش احتیاج دارم لطفا خواهشا راهنمایی کنید خیلی لازمش دارم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز عنوان شما کامال ناقص هست به همین دلیل من تاپیک رو قفل می کنم. لطفا بخش قوانین را مطالعه کنید و سپس با عنوان صحیح تاپیک بزنید.
در ضمن در مورد نر افزارهای ریکاوری قبلا تاپیک های زیادی در انجمن ایجاد شده که نر مافزارهای برتر رو معرفی کردند. لطفا ابتدا آن تاپیک ها را با استفاده از سرچ انجمن پیدا کنید و نرم افزارها را نصب کنید. اگر با آنها نیز نتیجه نگیرید دیگه نمیتونید به فایل صوتی دست پیدا کنید.
موفق باشید

----------

*AMD*,*عصرنو*

----------

